# Supplements



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Still trying to figure things out here as I want to do whats best and you guys all are so smart :0). We started feeding premade raw patties last week and it's going great, my puppy who had the MOST senstive tummy started having firm stools for the first time since we got her once she was started on the patties, never even had to adjust to them. I was told to do just turkey and chicken for the first few weeks and to give her 3 meals a day right now but also because I am only doing the turkey and chicken that I should have her middle meal be a bit of her kibble until I am able to work other meats into her diet.

So this is how it's going right now, She's 4 months and 32lbs. (she just got taller so she's a skinny 32lbs IMO) She's having a 8oz chicken patty for the AM, a half cup kibble mixed with a tablespoon probiotic yougert in the afternoon and a 8oz. Turkey patty in the PM as well as bully sticks and other similar chewy sticks for jaw work. They suggested the kibble mid day because at think point I'm not ready to go to chicken necks and such.

So now for a word from the experts (You guys ) I do plan on adding in the other types of meats in the next few weeks. That being said is there anything I should change? I do give her the yougert everday but no other suppliments, is there any that I should be giving her that you can suggest? Also the raw patties I have been using are the ones by BRAVO.

TIA and hope everyone is having a great weekend,
Casey


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm too chicken to do raw so I'm not help there but definitely get her on vit c, fish oil, and vit e. She's old enough to start giving those.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I really like Welactin for a fish oil supplement. I have used it with excellent results with all my dogs.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Unless she has existing health issues about the only thing you might want to add is fish oil - IF you don't feed alot of fish.

Most red meat you get will be grain, not grass, fed and will be higher in Omega 6s than 3s. Fish, or fish oil, will add the O3s to the diet.

For a healthy dog I see no reason to add anything, as long as there is enough variety in the diet.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

No, no existing issues, just trying to figure this all out, I've never had anything other than kibble dogs so this is all new to me. How do you give the fish oil? In the capsule or do you empty it in the food?

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

CaseysGSD said:


> No, no existing issues, just trying to figure this all out, I've never had anything other than kibble dogs so this is all new to me.


If you give a good variety of protein sources you shouldn't need to supplement. My guys only get Salmon oil, nothing else.



> How do you give the fish oil? In the capsule or do you empty it in the food?


It depends on the dog. Some will eat the caps (like candy), others are more picky and you end up putting the oil on the food.

Since I'm feeding a variety of sizes and ages (which means greatly differing amounts) I get the stuff in the bottle with a pump. That way I can just pump the necessary amount on everyone's food.


----------



## olskool53 (Sep 23, 2010)

Fish oil & CoQ10 for heart, liver & kidney.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

olskool53 said:


> Fish oil & CoQ10 for heart, liver & kidney.


Is there a brand you like? Human stuff or made for dogs, vie never heard anyone say CoQ10 before (my mom takes it) how do you dose that? By weight?

TIA


----------



## olskool53 (Sep 23, 2010)

Our Puppy nutritionist says its one of the best things to give him. Human is fine i give 100 mg per day. I use a liquid that has cogi & blueberry in it also. Just check with a Holistic vet or nutritionist.

http://www.liquidhealthinc.com/PetProducts.php


----------

